# Die 20 Elektronik-Bestseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die 20 Elektronik-Bestseller bei Amazon [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die 20 Elektronik-Bestseller bei Amazon [Anzeige]


----------



## skdiggy (31. Juli 2009)

welcher normale mensch kauft handys übers internet.


----------



## Mexxim (31. Juli 2009)

skdiggy schrieb:


> welcher normale mensch kauft handys übers internet.



jeder der weiß das man da (vorrausgesetzt man stellts ordentlich an..) wesentlich sparen kann?! Wie bei so ziemlich allem...

Beispiele:

4 Allwetterreifen: billigst möglich im laden-> ~600€, internet-> 205€
Kaffeevollautomat im Pr*****t-> 400€, internet: 288€

die liste kann man unendlich lang vortsetzen 

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## MidwayCV41 (31. Juli 2009)

skdiggy schrieb:


> welcher normale mensch kauft handys übers internet.



Ich z.b.. 

Will mir die Tage den WD HD Media Player kaufen, aber 87,45 Euro bei Amazon ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## Thornscape (31. Juli 2009)

skdiggy schrieb:


> welcher normale mensch kauft handys übers internet.



Jeder normale Mensch, der einen möglichst günstigen Preis haben will vielleicht?! 
Also man kann auch Fragen stellen...


----------



## twack3r (31. Juli 2009)

skdiggy schrieb:


> welcher normale mensch kauft handys übers internet.




pwned...


----------



## roadgecko (31. Juli 2009)

Thornscape schrieb:


> Jeder normale Mensch, der einen möglichst günstigen Preis haben will vielleicht?!
> Also man kann auch Fragen stellen...



*Zustimm* Ich lass mich doch nicht von *Hust* Media Markt und Co. *Hust Ende* mit einem 50 % größeren Preis und SimLock Veräppeln


----------



## majorguns (31. Juli 2009)

skdiggy schrieb:


> welcher normale mensch kauft handys übers internet.


Ich, habe mir vor nem halben Jahr noch ein Sony Ericsonn über Amazon bestellt und wo ich diese liste gerade so gesehen habe denke ich schon wieder über den kauf eines neuen Handys mit Touchscreen nach


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Juli 2009)

skdiggy schrieb:


> welcher normale mensch kauft handys übers internet.




Hier das hilft Dir vllt ^^ bild Dir Deine Meinung vllt gibst Du uns ja eine Antwort.  

Preisvergleich idealo.de

Geizhals.at Österreich

billiger.de

guenstiger.de

HardwareSchotte.de - der unabhängige Hardware Preisvergleicher

PreisTrend

Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## Hackslash (1. August 2009)

skdiggy schrieb:


> welcher normale mensch kauft handys übers internet.



Haha wie geil  lebst du hinterm Mond? (oder vllt. auf ihm?)
Im Internet ist alles viel billiger als bei meinem möchtegern "kompetenten" Händler in der Stadt


----------



## Kl@y92 (1. August 2009)

WD aufem 1.

Naja gut viel spaß beim ausspioniert werden sag ich da nur!


----------



## commandandconquer12 (1. August 2009)

majorguns schrieb:


> Ich, habe mir vor nem halben Jahr noch ein Sony Ericsonn über Amazon bestellt und wo ich diese liste gerade so gesehen habe denke ich schon wieder über den kauf eines neuen Handys mit Touchscreen nach



Ich hab mir vor ner Woche Platz 9 auch bei A. gekauft, das LG KP 500 mit Touchscreen, ist wirklich super, und 131 € ist echt günstig. Hab noch ne 8 GB Speicherkarte dazu geholt und meine Musik drauf, klasse


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (1. August 2009)

Witzig, wie ungeniert PCGH hier Werbung für Amazon macht! 

Aber der Laden ist für mich gestorben. Ich bin nämlich einer von den Geschädigten der Windows-7-Vorbestell-Aktion. 
Damit wir uns verstehen: Ich würde Amazon keinen Vorwurf machen, wenn ich kein Win7 mehr bekommen hätte, weil Microsoft so wneig zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Aber es waren offenbar genug da, um eines davon in meinen "Einkaufswagen" zu legen. Aber dann kam ich nicht an die Kasse. Und als ich es endlich schaffte, hatte mir amazon, wie so vielen, das Produkt aus dem Einkaufswagen geklaut. 

Ein Unding! Und von der großherzigen "Gutscheinaktion" konnte ich auch nicht profitieren, da "meinem Konto kein abgebrochener Bestellvorgang zugeordnet werden konnte". Vermutlich ging das nur bei denen, die ihre E-Mails vom Anwalt unterschreiben ließen. 

Nun, seitdem ist Amazon für mich gestorben. Bücher ohne Versandkosten gibts überall und für die übrigen Produkte gibt es auch genügend Alternativen. Und die fiesen Stolperfallen mit den "Marketplace"-Angeboten, die unter Amazon-Flagge segeln, und dann die letzten Hinterhof-Klitschen sind, die "lieferbare" Ware erst bei Bestelleingang vom Großhändler bestellen, haben mich schon länger gestört. 

Nee, Aus die Maus! Zum Narren halten kann ich mich auch allein.


----------



## Zsinj (1. August 2009)

Kl@y92 schrieb:


> WD aufem 1.
> 
> Naja gut viel spaß beim ausspioniert werden sag ich da nur!


Muss man doch eh immer erst formatieren


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (1. August 2009)

Kl@y92 schrieb:


> WD aufem 1.
> 
> Naja gut viel spaß beim ausspioniert werden sag ich da nur!



Erklärung?


----------



## Soulja110 (2. August 2009)

Mipfelzuetze schrieb:


> Witzig, wie ungeniert PCGH hier Werbung für Amazon macht!
> 
> Aber der Laden ist für mich gestorben. Ich bin nämlich einer von den Geschädigten der Windows-7-Vorbestell-Aktion.
> Damit wir uns verstehen: Ich würde Amazon keinen Vorwurf machen, wenn ich kein Win7 mehr bekommen hätte, weil Microsoft so wneig zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Aber es waren offenbar genug da, um eines davon in meinen "Einkaufswagen" zu legen. Aber dann kam ich nicht an die Kasse. Und als ich es endlich schaffte, hatte mir amazon, wie so vielen, das Produkt aus dem Einkaufswagen geklaut.
> ...



Oh man wie kindisch kann man nur sein. Wie hätte Amazon deiner Meinung nach handeln soll wenn sie nur 1500 exemplare bekommen haben aber was weiß ich wieviel tausend User eins davon haben wollten? Es ist nunmal so, dass die Server unter dem Ansturm zusammengebrochen sind, der der dann im richtigen Moment erneut probiert hat zu bestellen hat eins bekommen mehr isses net. Ich habs am 15. auch probiert und hatte EXAKT das selbe Problem. Danach bin ich zu Alternate -> hatte es auch schon im Korb -> Server down. Danach EXAKT das gleiche Spiel bei Conrad und HOH. Das würde ja nach deiner Logik bedeuten, dass man diese Shops jetzt alle meiden müsste. (LÄCHERLICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) Ich tus aber nicht, weil die Shops einfach nichts dafür konnten, die Nachfrage nach Win7 in Deutschland war sogar noch größer als in Japan. Es hat einfach niemand damit gerechnet. Also ehrlich ich hab echt noch nie son Heul Post gesehen. Haste dich dann auch bei deiner Mamma ausgeweint weil die pösen pösen Leute von Amazon dir kein Win7 geben wollte. OMG! Und dann wirds ja immer besser. Weil du eine weitere Rechtfertigung für deine total ungerechtfertigte Hassaktion gegen Amazon brauchst, MUSS natürlich der Marketplace herhalten. Ich sag nur soviel das ist ähnlich wie bei Ebay, wenn man bei einem Händler mit 50% Bewertung bestellt und man seine Lieferung erst nach 3 Wochen bekommt ist man selber Schuld. Jeder mit Augen im Kopf sieht auf den ersten Blick, welcher Anbieter hier seriös ist und wer nicht. 
Aber ist ja egal, du hast dir deine Meinung ja gebildet und es ist dein gutes Recht, dem mit Abstand besten Onlineshop Deutschlands den Rücken zu kehren. Viel Spaß mit Bol.de


----------



## mathal84 (2. August 2009)

Amazon ist nicht ohne Grund so groß, das ist schon gerechtfertigt


und ich überlege scharf ob ich meine 500GB in Rente schicke für die 1TB


----------

